# Top 5 patterns of Ravelry in 2012



## pin_happy (Mar 23, 2012)

This article might interest you.

http://theknittingneedleandthedamagedone.blogspot.com/2012/12/ravelrys-top-5-list.html


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very interesting. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## judyh47 (Nov 11, 2012)

That was interesting ... I have in the past year, looked at four of those patterns and adapted one of them to make something. The headband was the only one I hadn't seen before.


----------



## Orange Swan (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks for the link to my blog, pin_happy!

I find Ravelry favourites and project counts are an interesting and telling metric for judging the popular appeal of a pattern. I review all the major knitting magazines on The Knitting Needle and the Damage Done as each issue is published, and it's thought-provoking for me to see how much attention the patterns get relative to how much I like them. It helps me to bear in mind that there are a number of factors at play when knitters are choosing their projects. And so I thought I'd look at the five most popular favourites, and see if I couldn't suss out the reasons for their popularity.


----------



## pin_happy (Mar 23, 2012)

I have to thank you for your most interesting reading, which I have wanted to know for quite some time. Thanks once again for a very knowledgeable subject. Shall wait for 2013. Cheers.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Very interesting! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## retirednelda (May 8, 2012)

Ahhhh, not so much, I guess she needs to look over our shoulders to see how much we all use Ravelry as a resource as well as for free patterns... its invaluable to me


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

Very interesting.


----------

